# Помогите, пожалуйста, развить технику!!!



## a-feda (22 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте! Как быстрее и эффективнее развить технику пальцев?
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Nastiamuz (22 Мар 2011)

Нужно укреплять ногтевые фаланги... Играть технические приемы "царапая" клавиши. Т.е. хватательные движения каждым пальцем, к внутренней части ладони... При этом следить за свободой кисти... Ну, как смогла написала...


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Мар 2011)

*a-feda*,
Много играть выученный материал , гаммы и быстрозапоминающиеся упражнения на мелкую технику


----------

